# Exam Day Question



## PEsoon2B (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you think that ELSES would object to my bringing a beer into the exam room as my beverage?

I can get those plastic bottle 22 oz.'rs and they would not be disruptive at all. I have an anxiety disorder, and a beer or two would really calm my nerves and make the test that much more bearable for me.

Do you think this is possible? If I'm walking to the exam site, then what would really be the issue?

What's your thoughts?

:beerchug


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2006)

I know your probably not being serious, but I'd personally would love to take one or two in.

:thumbsup: :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

Put some clear alcohol (gin, vodka) into a water bottle and have at it.

I don't think anyone's gonna card you.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2006)

1. Anything not specifically prohibited (In writing) is allowed

2. Its always easier to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 19, 2006)

You forgot...

3. Don't take the test drunk. Save that for the ride home.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 20, 2006)

I put down a little bit of wine while I was studying; so I did figue that having a little bit of a buzz might help me to go back to the same setting I was in while studying.

Then again, the exam would have to be 12:00am in my kitchen as well to complete the scenario.

Too bad they don't allow alcohol. I thought I read somewhere that they didn't.

Ed


----------



## DrFranz (Oct 20, 2006)

> I have an anxiety disorder, and a beer or two would really calm my nerves and make the test that much more bearable for me.
> :beerchug


you mean "beerable" 

I know a friend that brought gin with ginger ale in a water bottle and nobody said a thing... I remember there's a calculator policy but don't remember a beverage policy...

:beerchug :drunk:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 25, 2006)

My admissions slips specifically prohibits alcohol...i think you guys ruined it....bastards


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 25, 2006)

Can they stop you from sneaking in alchohol secretly stashed in your blood stream?

Then again, you wouldn't want to slowly sober up as the exam progressed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Yikes, the mid-afternoon hangover is the worst.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 26, 2006)

We can't bring it in...but they don't say anything about making our own. I saw a thing on the Discovery channel about how to make moonshine. Lets give it a go.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

Surely, that documentary was filmed here in West Virginia?

at least Kentucky if not.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

> We can't bring it in...but they don't say anything about making our own. I saw a thing on the Discovery channel about how to make moonshine. Lets give it a go.


Well I'm the resident homebrew master here. And I'm sorry to say there's no way you could ferment anything quick enough in the room to have it ready for the end of the test.

Maybe there's a Chem E out there who knows how to synthesize ethanol? :dunno:


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 26, 2006)

> > We can't bring it in...but they don't say anything about making our own.  I saw a thing on the Discovery channel about how to make moonshine.  Lets give it a go.
> 
> 
> Well I'm the resident homebrew master here. And I'm sorry to say there's no way you could ferment anything quick enough in the room to have it ready for the end of the test.
> ...


Hydrating various alkanes and alkenes usually in the presence of an acid will produce ethanol. I would have to look it up to see the exact reaction pathway because your probably just as likely to make methanol (which would make you blind) or propanol (which would make you burn) or butanol (also with the burning). Ohh and the acid would have to be distilled out and I doubt a 8 tray distillation column with a thermsiphon reboiler is going to be allowed in the test room.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, is it an _approved_ 8 tray distillation column with a thermsiphon reboiler from the NCEES list?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 26, 2006)

> Well, is it an _approved_ 8 tray distillation column with a thermsiphon reboiler from the NCEES list?


GOOD QUESTION


----------

